# Breeders thoughts on this breeding



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Litter from Goran Bomina and Hannah Errinor

Any opinions from experienced breeders would be appreciated. Also any first or second hand information about the potential sire and dam would be appreciated. I have done some research already and heard from Cliff and Slam. Just looking for some other opinions and more information. Thanks.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Independent - not particularly giving a gosh darn about your ideas :lol:

Probably strong - lots of potential for aggression (both appropriate and inappropriate)

Some health concerns

Have a friend with a son of Queen SK, spent an evening with a judge who bred, competed with a male from this pedigree and got much feedback on temperament and tractability....

Lee


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Can you elaborate on the potential health concerns. When you say this pedigree,re: son of Queen SK, what breeding are you referring to and can you elaborate on that. Thanks.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

By Queen SK, are you referring to Queen vom Revolutionskuppel?


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

A friend of mine who I train with purchased Orkan vom Hainpark as an adult and his paternal grand dam was Queen vom Revolutionskuppel. Orkan had spinal stenosis and had to be put down at around age 10 because he lost the use of his back legs.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Queen litter mate to Quella ze Stribrneho kamene....this breeder a good friend of a friend and have spent quite a bit of time talking to her....

LOL I don't want to get crucified! Backs issues one of the problems I was told about


You have to understand that the priority set of European breeders is focused on producing dogs for competition or to sell for real work....and dogs with health issues like EPI, allergies, wierd issues similar to fibromyalgia are just discarded and not thought twice about if they get a competition dog from the litter....there are a few well known people here with that same attitude.


Lee


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

No other opinions from experienced breeders?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Quella is a very strong female, bred by my friend and owned trained and titled by another good friend in the Czech Republic. They competed in the Czech Nationals a couple of times and was an alternate for the Czech team for the WUSV as well. Her pedigree is very strong, and not something I would recommend to a person who is not experienced with a strong working line dog. As for information about a pedigree, Lee aka Wolfstraum is a go to person for that. She is very knowledgeable about bloodlines, health through the lines, etc...


----------



## Donna Brinkworth (Mar 30, 2021)

Chip Blasiole said:


> Litter from Goran Bomina and Hannah Errinor
> 
> Any opinions from experienced breeders would be appreciated. Also any first or second hand information about the potential sire and dam would be appreciated. I have done some research already and heard from Cliff and Slam. Just looking for some other opinions and more information. Thanks.


i just ran across this post totally by accident. I have a 4 year old female from this breeding. Her name is Gem von Wendelin. She is my 7th GSD since the 80s. My last dog was an Orry vom Haus Antwerpa great grandson so I am used to strong drives and high protection. My girl from this above mentioned breeding is one of the most balanced GSDs I’ve ever owned. Strong drive to work. I’m a tracker and teach it. She is a gifted tracker. Very bright. Protective but sociable. Not aggressive in normal situations but she is big and you’d have to get through her. Intense in her work. Athletic. Smart and easy to train. And very healthy. She’s a black factored sable as Goran is black.I know you posted this some time ago but since my “Micah” is now 4 it’s safe to say she’s matured and I could not be happier with her. I am a tracking instructor and judge and she goes everywhere with me ans is quite well liked by others. Christina Kaiser the breeder is reputed to have a gift for matching pedigrees.The first Wendelin dog I met around 2010 was Arko when I was a member of the Calgary GSD schutzhund club. When I lost my Orry gr-grandson (who was a powerhouse) I went to Christina and described what I wanted. Mine was the lower drive female as I decided not to pursue IGP. Others in her litter are with the police and in sport homes. Hope you have found what you want. All the best.


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

also, why was Chip banned?


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

for a second there I thought Chip was back... he'll be back... I mean they have to let him come back at some point? Don't they? The Mods just have him on like a "double secret" extended time out for right now...


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I do know that he didn’t buy a dog from this litter. I don’t know the specific reasons as to why. One thing brought up in this thread is the dogs in this litter and the independent nature expected. One thing he has said is that he should have paid more attention to that part when he was choosing his dog.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

don't know anything about Chip's ped, but the line breeding here is worth noting


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

berno von der seeweise said:


> don't know anything about Chip's ped, but the line breeding here is worth noting







__





Geist z Canczech


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Geist z Canczech




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

COOOL!!!

I was pretty sure I remembered Chip mentioned hoky va pe at some point

interesting to compare the 2 peds






you have to love Geist! Chip, too!! we all miss you Chip. Get well soon!!


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

berno von der seeweise said:


> don't know anything about Chip's ped, but the line breeding here is worth noting


What's noteworthy about it? Just curious.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

somebody mentioned handler independence? or handler dependence? whatever it was... in terms of genetics what jumps right out at me when comparing the two now, Gem von Wendelin's ped has more/closer german. So czech/slovak breeder selection vs german breeder selection may easily account for the difference. I assume handler dependence has a higher deployment value, and that it comes at the expense of flash. You can't have everything. There's always a compromise.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

An independent dog will care less about the listening to the handler or being around them. They tend to be harder to trains in obedience exercises and tend to be better at tasks that require them to work in their own, away from the handler. There are other factors involved obviously. In this case I would say the independent streak is present in both of these breedings. Breedings producing dogs geared more towards police/military work will tend to have more independent dogs than those geared towards sports like IGP. If you look at a lot of the East German breedings you see for instance, the low prey drive, low food drive, independent dogs produced can be a lot harder to train.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm really glad you said so, BH, because for me that comes as an epiphany! That ddr temperament has just as much food drive as any other type in the formidable weeks/months. Early and lean might be the secret formula with them?!? Primary emphasis on the hand, rather than the bowl, and keep it moving. Just thinking out loud here...


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

A wise Canadian dog trainer I listened to years ago said that, because food is a requirement for life, any dog showing low food drive is being over fed!


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

berno von der seeweise said:


> somebody mentioned handler independence? or handler dependence? whatever it was... in terms of genetics what jumps right out at me when comparing the two now, Gem von Wendelin's ped has more/closer german. So czech/slovak breeder selection vs german breeder selection may easily account for the difference. I assume handler dependence has a higher deployment value, and that it comes at the expense of flash. You can't have everything. There's always a compromise.


My experience is that dogs that linebred on Yoschy tend to have good biddability/handler focus, albeit a 5-5 linebreeding on him isn't what I'd call a "close" or "tight" linebreeding and I doubt such a linebreeding has a big impression on the outcome of the puppies. My current dog is 4-5 on Yoschy and has incredible focus and biddability, which makes for easy and flashy obedience, etc. It could also just be coincidence and the linebreeding has nothing to do with it. 🧐


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

EMH said:


> My experience is that dogs that linebred on Yoschy tend to have good biddability/handler focus, albeit a 5-5 linebreeding on him isn't what I'd call a "close" or "tight" linebreeding and I doubt such a linebreeding has a big impression on the outcome of the puppies. My current dog is 4-5 on Yoschy and has incredible focus and biddability, which makes for easy and flashy obedience, etc. It could also just be coincidence and the linebreeding has nothing to do with it. 🧐


The yoschy linebreeding is not all that significant in this case. The other dogs in this breeding like Hokey and Tyson for instance are where the independence comes from.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

EMH said:


> It could also just be coincidence and the linebreeding has nothing to do with it. 🧐


there are no randoms, only variables



Bearshandler said:


> The other dogs in this breeding like Hokey and Tyson for instance are where the independence comes from.


have the breeders selected independence for the sake of independence right on down the line? Or is independence associated/byproduct of some other desirable trait/s? I have no idea, that's why I'm asking. Albeit perhaps rhetorically. 

As long as we're on the subject of all the things I don't know, no idea how prevalent the mentality is within working gsd breeder circles, but with the other DDR breeds, one common goal was to keep back the _way too sharpest_ offspring as breedingstock. Must not have worked out very well, because all those lines are long gone.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

berno von der seeweise said:


> there are no randoms, only variables
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s probably a combination of both. It’s a question for an actual breeder though.


----------

